# Changing instrument cluster could void warranty???



## oh-la-la (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi
I just changed the instrument cluster on my 2002 Altima since someone broke my windshild and the rock went to the cluster too. Now the new cluster milage is off from my actual mileage about 2x,xxx miles. Now im about to bring my car to the dealer to have the engine checked and im just wondering if this can void my warranty.
Can i get the dealer reflash the mileage??
would they void my warranty??
PS: I threw the old cluster away already 

thanks so much


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If you changed the cluster you can get info from the insurance company and with a service history from the dealer they can amend the records in the computer so that it reflects that you changed the odometer at 2x,xxx miles. But yes that can void the warranty without any other documentation.

Troy


----------

